# Long term rp



## rareraven30 (Mar 21, 2022)

Hi there, I'm seeking someone or anyone who would like to rp with me. 
I'm able to write a paragraph most of the time.
I like fandoms so the rp does not have to be furry based but I'm sure we can figure out something.
Please comment or maybe message me if interested. 
I'm new here so please help me out if you think I need help.
Thanks.
Raven.


----------



## Universe (Mar 23, 2022)

I would


----------



## rareraven30 (Mar 26, 2022)

Bump.


----------



## Gayle (Mar 26, 2022)

I may be up for an RP, depending on what you're looking for plot wise.  ^.^


----------



## rareraven30 (Mar 31, 2022)

bump


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 31, 2022)

I could give it a go! Where might you want to form any ideas? Here at the notes of the forums, or elsewhere?

Either way, it sounds interesting, and I can provide lengthy responses!


----------



## Anedgyguything (Mar 31, 2022)

rareraven30 said:


> Hi there, I'm seeking someone or anyone who would like to rp with me.
> I'm able to write a paragraph most of the time.
> I like fandoms so the rp does not have to be furry based but I'm sure we can figure out something.
> Please comment or maybe message me if interested.
> ...


I'm guessing you are looking for story RPs?


----------



## Julesfuller (Mar 31, 2022)

Do you have Discord


----------



## rareraven30 (Apr 5, 2022)

Bump.


----------



## rareraven30 (Apr 8, 2022)

Bump.


----------



## rareraven30 (Apr 14, 2022)

Bump.


----------



## rareraven30 (Apr 18, 2022)

bump


----------



## rareraven30 (Apr 29, 2022)

Bump.


----------



## rareraven30 (May 30, 2022)

bump.


----------



## rareraven30 (Jul 9, 2022)

Bump


----------



## rareraven30 (Jul 14, 2022)

Bump


----------



## rareraven30 (Oct 1, 2022)

Bump.


----------

